# **RB26 swap questions**



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey skyline owners,

i am in the process of swapping an RB26DETT motor into my e30 bmw M3. im ready to order my motor, but i keep noticing that all the RB26 swpas come with the GTR AWD transmission. is there any RWD transmission that will bolt up to the RB26? if not, is there any way i could easily modify the AWD tranny to work in RWD? im guessing i could not install any front halfshafts, and block off the adaptor areas?? i figured u guys were the best source to ask. thanks!

- Todd


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you'll have to get an RB25 tranny and oil pan.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

and possibly rb25det cross member


----------



## skyline2691 (Jan 31, 2007)

use the rb25det tranny. it bolts right up, but why would you ever put that beastly motor into a lil bmw?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

skyline2691 said:


> use the rb25det tranny. it bolts right up, but why would you ever put that beastly motor into a lil bmw?


cause its different.


----------



## skyline2691 (Jan 31, 2007)

i guess so. im all about jdm stuff but hey...if you feel brave enough to pull something off like that, go for it and dont take anything from anyone about it.good luck man.


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

im doing it for a few reasons. 1) the combo is unique, ive seen one in my life with an RB26 and it is tuned to about 450whp. nastyness. 2) 2800lbs divided by a 325BHP motor is about 8 lbs per hp, not a bad ratio. 3) its the ugliest bmw ever, an i love it for it. 4) because i can.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

well im also gonna say that putting that combo in ur BMW in the fact u live in FL is that one thing comes to mind seeing that u have also a 240 sx im thinking a hell of a drifter that will kick out instently and will be shock and aww. for the fact that it has the much power out of it. and that the fact being that RB26 i know with a buddy of mine his and his cousin are pushin well over 800 while boosting when they drift and 3 hunderd when ther just driving.


----------

